# Trop content de mon achat de l’Apple Watch série 5



## Kamisama (23 Septembre 2019)

Je n’ai jamais eu d’Apple Watch , vous pensez que je vais m’habituer ?





Cette montre me fais grave envie j’ai hésité entre l’acier inoxydable et l’aluminium mais l’acier est trop cher malheureusement TT


----------

